# Washington DC



## CONE-NER (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm heading to DC.
Where can I go to enjoy my cigars?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Shelly's Backroom
Morton's Steakhouse

My deck 

~Mark


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I would have to agree with n2advnture....Shelly's Back Room is one of the best places in the city to have a stogie. You can also smoke a cigar down the street at M&S Grill (in the bar). Both are a short walk from the Metro at Metro Center.


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

You can also stop by Signature Cigars on 18th & M (Dupont Circle) or JR Cigars (Farragut North Metro) on 18th & L streets. I'd go with Signature if you're looking for a lounge place to smoke. JR's doesn't offer seating but there is a regular lunch crowd that gathers for a smoke.


----------

